# moto gp 07 xbox 360



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone else got it fancy an online race?


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

I have this game and im not to shabby 

I think i invited you yesterday but you didnt join me   ** sniffs **

I TEZ I


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

TeZ said:


> I think i invited you yesterday but you didnt join me   ** sniffs **


happens to me all the time, or when they do accept, they just beat you


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

TeZ said:


> I have this game and im not to shabby
> 
> I think i invited you yesterday but you didnt join me   ** sniffs **
> 
> I TEZ I


sorry mate i was in the middle of a ground war and was on a bit of a hot streak so didnt want to lose the XP points. i'm on tonight from about 10ish.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

might be out , but ill try..

I am good on COD4 and MOTOGP but im not good on Rainbow 6-2 

Esh I no what ya mean, I have some serious gamers on my friends list and they rule on some games makes me look poo .

TeZ


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Is 08 due out ?

Reason I ask is that Amazon are doing 07 moto gp for £12.98 inc delivery which seems a good price to me seeing as I don't have this game.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Moto-GP-07-..._9?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1206972764&sr=1-9


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

08 wont be out till end of this year if they do.

Motogp is great hard for first timers, but graphics are good, sounds, setup on bikes etc, 

I love it still my favored race game on the next gen's.

TeZ


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

TPR1966 said:


> Is 08 due out ?
> 
> Reason I ask is that Amazon are doing 07 moto gp for £12.98 inc delivery which seems a good price to me seeing as I don't have this game.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Moto-GP-07-..._9?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1206972764&sr=1-9


i'm just a tight ar5e. i dont buy the up to date games, i prefer to pay a tenner for the older ones.:lol: its worth the 13 quid.


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

panama said:


> i'm just a tight ar5e. i dont buy the up to date games, i prefer to pay a tenner for the older ones.:lol: its worth the 13 quid.


lol mate, I might order this then off play.com or amazon for £13.00 posted :thumb:


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

TeZ said:


> 08 wont be out till end of this year if they do.
> 
> Motogp is great hard for first timers, but graphics are good, sounds, setup on bikes etc,
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, I missed you're post sorry :thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

get it .. cant wait to wip a 42 Y olds bum on it lol

TeZ


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

TeZ said:


> get it .. cant wait to wip a 42 Y olds bum on it lol
> 
> TeZ


It's right you know !!

No respect for you're elders nowadays is there   

I'm ordering it now off play.com :thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Good work fella


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Give us a week or 2 to get into the game


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Might have to buy this as well


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Well young'uns here the oldie is back to update the thread  

My name is TPR1966 same as here, so if you fancy a race add me :driver:  :thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

ADD me I TEZ I


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

I've played the demo of MotoGP 07. Not as good as riding a real bike on a track though.  

The graphics are impressive and bike sounds aren't bad, but physics are a bit funny sometimes, and the idea of speed in the corners isn't too realistic. Is realistic to see some wobble when you pin it out of the corners though.

PGR4 is more fun though, as you can get the back out around the corners. The bikes did nothing when I tried to back the bike into the corners in MotoGP.  Maybe I wasn't trying hard enough! :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

NeoPanther said:


> I've played the demo of MotoGP 07. Not as good as riding a real bike on a track though.
> 
> The graphics are impressive and bike sounds aren't bad, but physics are a bit funny sometimes, and the idea of speed in the corners isn't too realistic. Is realistic to see some wobble when you pin it out of the corners though.
> 
> PGR4 is more fun though, as you can get the back out around the corners. The bikes did nothing when I tried to back the bike into the corners in MotoGP.  Maybe I wasn't trying hard enough! :lol:


double tap the throttle, the back steps right out.:thumb:


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

TeZ said:


> ADD me I TEZ I


Will do mate :thumb:


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

TEZ I've tried adding you but it just keeps coming up "you're friend list is full" :driver: 

So if anybody wants to add me then go ahead, I've just got off line with this game, boy 3 hours have flown by just like that when you're racing


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Can a few of you add me please as I have no friends at all on the XBOX with just starting off with it. Also I've tried this multiplayer online with MotoGP and many times on the grid I keep getting booted off after waiting a age to race, is this because whoever starts the group off, if you're not their friend do they automatically boot you off ?

It's a bit of a t&** when you have waited and race in matches earlier and are a clean rider without crashing into people on purpose.


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

You can add me TPR. My tag is Ne0Panther. :thumb:

I've got the demo, so not sure if I can play multiplayer, but I'll give it a go


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok mate will add you now :thumb: 

If you have paid for the Xbox Live Gold then I think you might be ok, will have to chaeck for sure mate :thumb: 

PS. I found out why I keep getting cut off, my Firewall was set to strict so now there is no excuse


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

:thumb: I've got Gold, but I don't have the tracks that I see you on in my demo, so can't join ya.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Add Me Now !!!!


----------

